# Engineering Technologist PR 189



## MoEngg (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello Everyone!

Got a question to ask! I have updated my EOI for 189 with 60 points and 190 NSW with 65 points on 9th Aug 2016 as an Engineering Technologist. Since this occupation has gone into Pro rata then what is the probability to get invited? How long will it takes roughly? My TR is going to expire on 25 Oct 2016 and I don't really know what to do and what is going to happened with the invitation and what are the other options to extend my stay in this country. Thanks


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

While the cut offs were at 21st july at the aug 3rd round. 531/1000 slots were already filled.

I think you owe it to yourself to see if you can drum up another few more points from somewhere. Eg. English if you can do better.

469/22 = about 22 invites per round till july next year.
I really think the points cutoff will increase.


----------



## amtba (Sep 10, 2016)

MoEngg said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Got a question to ask! I have updated my EOI for 189 with 60 points and 190 NSW with 65 points on 9th Aug 2016 as an Engineering Technologist. Since this occupation has gone into Pro rata then what is the probability to get invited? How long will it takes roughly? My TR is going to expire on 25 Oct 2016 and I don't really know what to do and what is going to happened with the invitation and what are the other options to extend my stay in this country. Thanks


Hi Mate, 

I am in the same situation as you! I have 60 points for 189 and 65 with state sponsorship as Engineering Technologist. is there any chance to get invitation from NSW with 60+5 points? I am so confused with this occupation as I see almost 600 is filled out of 1000 for 189 subclass.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

There were only 28 invitations in the aug 17 round and the 60 point cutoff only moved about 6 hours (21 july, 9:26pm).

So it's definitely in your interest to find at least another 5 points.


----------



## MoEngg (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi
When did you applied? Based on the overall view from the different migration agents, I think we will get invited this month or next. Apart from I'm not really sure and I am also trying to prepare for PTE exam again.


----------



## amtba (Sep 10, 2016)

azerty said:


> There were only 28 invitations in the aug 17 round and the 60 point cutoff only moved about 6 hours (21 july, 9:26pm).
> 
> So it's definitely in your interest to find at least another 5 points.


My points are age- 30, education-10, language-10, work experience-5, spouse- 5 and 60 all together. EA has cut off my one year work experience out of 5.5 years. so to get 5 more points I need to wait until February 2017 when I can claim 10 points for 5 years work experience. I am not sure now what else can I do to expedite it.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

amtba said:


> My points are age- 30, education-10, language-10, work experience-5, spouse- 5 and 60 all together. EA has cut off my one year work experience out of 5.5 years. so to get 5 more points I need to wait until February 2017 when I can claim 10 points for 5 years work experience. I am not sure now what else can I do to expedite it.


I guess as MoEngg is doing, have a look at retaking english.

With the occupation on prorata, i don't think the number of invites are going to be that much higher than 28 per round till ceiling reset in july 2017


----------



## amtba (Sep 10, 2016)

azerty said:


> I guess as MoEngg is doing, have a look at retaking english.
> 
> With the occupation on prorata, i don't think the number of invites are going to be that much higher than 28 per round till ceiling reset in july 2017


I've a confusion, EA has assessed my Educational qualification as Advanced Diploma, Associate Degree despite my course for Civil Engineering was 4 years time duration. While dropping EOI should I pick Advanced Diploma or Bachelors in Science? Because my certificate mentions it's Bachelors Degree and 4 years duration. EA is acting weird, they even limited my work experience to 4.5 years where as I have 6 years. otherwise I could have claimed 65


----------



## nevergone (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello,

I have lodged my visa for 190 as engineering technologist back in June 2016. I had 65 points (5 points for SS). I guess by having a good IELTS score and enough job experience one can get a state sponsorship since they are issuing they invitation on a pro rata basis. 
But I honestly believe 189 visa processing is faster than 190. I got invitation for both the visa types. I chose 190 since it came earlier. I got my invitation for 189 on July.

I know few engineering technologists like who are still waiting for visa grants for more than 3 months now.

Regards,
Regards,


----------



## amtba (Sep 10, 2016)

nevergone said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have lodged my visa for 190 as engineering technologist back in June 2016. I had 65 points (5 points for SS). I guess by having a good IELTS score and enough job experience one can get a state sponsorship since they are issuing they invitation on a pro rata basis.
> But I honestly believe 189 visa processing is faster than 190. I got invitation for both the visa types. I chose 190 since it came earlier. I got my invitation for 189 on July.
> ...


Hi buddy,

May I know the date you lodged EOI? I just have started my EOI journey. The last invitation round it's showing the lowest cut off point was 65! I don't know whether should expect invitation or not for 60 points!


----------



## nevergone (Mar 23, 2016)

amtba said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> May I know the date you lodged EOI? I just have started my EOI journey. The last invitation round it's showing the lowest cut off point was 65! I don't know whether should expect invitation or not for 60 points!


Hi,

I lodged my EOI on 23rd March, 2016. I believe the points will come down. I have completed Bachelors of Mechanical Engineering but still I got my assessment as Engineering Technologist. They are becoming strict these days while assessing degrees hence more people are getting their assessment as Engineering Technologists.

Regards,

Arif


----------



## amtba (Sep 10, 2016)

nevergone said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my EOI on 23rd March, 2016. I believe the points will come down. I have completed Bachelors of Mechanical Engineering but still I got my assessment as Engineering Technologist. They are becoming strict these days while assessing degrees hence more people are getting their assessment as Engineering Technologists.
> 
> ...


I know, they are being too strict. What degree did they provide you after assessment? They assessed mine as advanced diploma. although I have spent 4 years running after Civil engineering. It's frustrating.


----------



## nevergone (Mar 23, 2016)

amtba said:


> I know, they are being too strict. What degree did they provide you after assessment? They assessed mine as advanced diploma. although I have spent 4 years running after Civil engineering. It's frustrating.


They have assessed my degree as Advanced Diploma hence I got job code Engineering Technologist. It depends on the university you have studied in. If it is under their accredited list your degree will be assessed as Bachelors.


----------



## amtba (Sep 10, 2016)

nevergone said:


> They have assessed my degree as Advanced Diploma hence I got job code Engineering Technologist. It depends on the university you have studied in. If it is under their accredited list your degree will be assessed as Bachelors.


Thanks for sharing. Lets just hope we get our desired residency sooner.


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

Result of 14 sept invitation round.

Cutoff: 65 points, 25 aug 2016 (6 days move)
Invited: 28 (598/1000 invited total)


----------



## mogrew0003 (Sep 24, 2016)

Hello guys 
I have 60 points right now 
25 age( will be updated to 30 next week-Birthday )
20-English
15-Degree
EOI date is 19-September-2016- 189 65 
EOI date is 26-September-2016 for NSW
60+5 right now. Will increase to 65+5 next week

when can i expect an invitation???:attention:


----------



## akhtr123 (Sep 27, 2016)

*english*



azerty said:


> I guess as MoEngg is doing, have a look at retaking english.
> 
> With the occupation on prorata, i don't think the number of invites are going to be that much higher than 28 per round till ceiling reset in july 2017


you should repeat your english score .For details of your english score please contact me


----------



## ayinka4life (Sep 12, 2016)

what are the details for the English score. please help I also want to improve my score


----------



## smart_maverick (Sep 22, 2016)

ayinka4life said:


> what are the details for the English score. please help I also want to improve my score


Try PTE to score IELTS equivalent score..
that will fetch you 20 points for english...

In month of July, 423 people got invited for visa in the 1st week...
I was one of them...

However, i guess that the move by DIBP was very surprising as they have cap of 1000 applicants per year...


----------



## amtba (Sep 10, 2016)

When is the last update for invitations sent out to Engineering Technologists? anyone got invitation after 14th Sep round?


----------



## m1748 (May 5, 2016)

I am also waiting with 65 points since 18th September. No update is posted on skill select website. anyone above got invitation recently? I am really worried


----------



## azerty (Jan 22, 2016)

m1748 said:


> I am also waiting with 65 points since 18th September. No update is posted on skill select website. anyone above got invitation recently? I am really worried


I'm sure it will get to u eventually, but the 65 point cutoff only moved 6 days on the sep 14 round till aug 25. It may take a few rounds to get to you.


----------



## mogrew0003 (Sep 24, 2016)

azerty said:


> I'm sure it will get to u eventually, but the 65 point cutoff only moved 6 days on the sep 14 round till aug 25. It may take a few rounds to get to you.


I saw that someone with 65 points with EOI 14-September got invite for engineering technologist... My EOI date is 19 september... Don't know. days full of anxiety:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jass123 (May 10, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I had submitted EOI as Engineering technologist (60 points-189) on 16.9.16.
Did Anybody has received invitation after 17/8/16, as per my immi tracker no invitation has been given to subject occupation.

Any idea when will be 60 pointers will get the ITA.

Thanks


----------



## amanchhina33 (Oct 11, 2016)

i got invited yesterday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mogrew0003 (Sep 24, 2016)

what was your date of effect???? and points break down? did you apply for 190????


----------



## amanchhina33 (Oct 11, 2016)

i applied for 189 on 14/09/2016
with 65 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mogrew0003 (Sep 24, 2016)

Congratulations
I am using a migration agent. I have 65 points. EOI date 19-Sep-2016. I called the agent today. He said no invites were received.


----------



## amanchhina33 (Oct 11, 2016)

hopefully u'll get in the nxt round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akryptik (Aug 10, 2016)

mogrew0003 said:


> what was your date of effect???? and points break down? did you apply for 190????


What is date of effect? where can I check mine?


----------



## mogrew0003 (Sep 24, 2016)

Date of effect is 19- September 2016 . Its there on the Points breakdown file.


----------



## akryptik (Aug 10, 2016)

mogrew0003 said:


> Date of effect is 19- September 2016 . Its there on the Points breakdown file.


What does it mean then?
I submitted my EOI on 12th Oct, with several updates....


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

*Dear All, 

I really need the advice who are going through the same process. I am a Civil Engineer with 4 years XP. I got the comments from my CO that he can approve me as Engineer Technologist...I am really confused shall I accept that or not? 

Secondly I have 4 year BE degree in Civil Engr....Will they accept it as a Engineer Degree or will they Accpet is as a Advance Diploma?

Please i can use all the guide to make the decision.

Thanks 

Mubashir*


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Mubashir,

They will accept your Bachelor degree. Probably they asked you to review your career episodes, so you can do it again, if you accept Technologist put in your mind that is a tough career to get invitation (65 points with Proficient english) and also for you to get a job won´t be easy. Good luck.


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

Guilhermebv said:


> Hi Mubashir,
> 
> They will accept your Bachelor degree. Probably they asked you to review your career episodes, so you can do it again, if you accept Technologist put in your mind that is a tough career to get invitation (65 points with Proficient english) and also for you to get a job won´t be easy. Good luck.


*
Hi Guilhermebv, 

Thank you for the Quick reply really appreciate it. Yes you are right they have given me an option to re-write the CDR's or else accept the Engineer Technologist. 

I am not worried about the IELTS as I already have Proficient in it. (R 8.5, L 7.5, S 7 & W 7 ---overall 7.5).

I have one more query will really help me make up my mind if it can be clarified. A friend of mine told me (He is already in Australia) that ENGINEER TECHNOLOGIST would require 5 years of Work Experience to get the points? He told me this was the criteria in 2015 but he doesn't know if it is still applicable or not...I have searched through everything I can find on Net and MSA Booklet but there is no mention of it ......So can you please guide me whether it is necessary or not? I have less than 5 years exp right now and don't want to wait for the 5 yrs exp points.*


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

5 years of experience will give you 10 points, in your case ( 4 years) you need to wait for EA decision, probably they will give you 2-3 years of experience (the first year they consider as a trainee period), to get 5 points you need to have 3-5 years experience, so you must wait for EA decision. I have 13 years of experience and got only 8 on my assessment. 
About what your friend said, I think the work experience is independent from your occupation. 
Please share your points.


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

Guilhermebv said:


> 5 years of experience will give you 10 points, in your case ( 4 years) you need to wait for EA decision, probably they will give you 2-3 years of experience (the first year they consider as a trainee period), to get 5 points you need to have 3-5 years experience, so you must wait for EA decision. I have 13 years of experience and got only 8 on my assessment.
> About what your friend said, I think the work experience is independent from your occupation.
> Please share your points.


*Thank you again for the quick reply. If they gave me 3 years that's fine with me as I would get 5 points. My Points breakdown is as below:

Age 27 (30 Points)
English IELTS Proficient (10 Points)
Education - B.E Civil Engr (15 Points)
Work XP - 4 years (5 Points) 

I am planning to apply in 190 NSW state sponsorship so 5 points for that as well. 

Total (I hope) i will get = 65 Points. * 

What do think are the chances to get the invitation for NSW in Engineer Technologist?

Regards, 

Mubashir


----------



## akryptik (Aug 10, 2016)

Mubashir uddin said:


> *Thank you again for the quick reply. If they gave me 3 years that's fine with me as I would get 5 points. My Points breakdown is as below:
> 
> Age 27 (30 Points)
> English IELTS Proficient (10 Points)
> ...


Not much with 65 points (190) in coming days


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

EA normally dont cut any experience considering it as "training" if it was normal full time paid job.
Work experience will not be recognized in 2 cases:
1. It was before you obtained relevant degree.
2. They were not satisfied with provided documents.


----------



## Mubashir uddin (Nov 17, 2016)

*Hello Everyone, 

I got the EA assessment on 3-Jan-2017, As I have decided to go with Engineer Technologist they have granted me that. As well as 4.5 years of Work Exp and my Bachelor's Degree has also been recognized as well. 

Thank you for all the support and encouragement. 

I have also applied for the EOI on 5th Jan 2017 to 189 & 190 (NSW) visas. 
I know it's not even a week but I am trying to anticipate whether I will receive an Invitation from NSW in 190 category as I know I am nowhere close in 189 as there cut-off points are 65. 

Anyone can shed a light on the situation? really appreciate all the info. 

P.S Check my signature for all the details. *


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi i was wondering, does the partner and childee receive pr at the same time as applicant?


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey guys,

How do you claim experience points if you are assessed as an Engineering Technologist?
Does it mean that all years in different engineering fields you've worked in can be combined together?


----------

